# Dan Kaminsky: "Es ist Zeit, DNSSEC zu knacken"



## Newsfeed (29 Juli 2010)

Zwei Wochen, nachdem DNSSEC in der Rootzone gestartet wurde, gibt es erste Tools für die Sicherungstechnik. Gleichzeitig ruft der Promi-Hacker und  DNSSEC-Experte Dan Kaminsky dazu auf, sich den DNS-Schutz zur Brust zu nehmen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

